# Constipation avec débâcle



## alnilam

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai trouvé cette phrase dans un livre des matières medicales homeopathiques. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le sens de la phrase. Pourriez-vous me dire qu'est-ce que ça veut dire et à quelles symptômes correspondent? En Italien, comment le traduiriez-vous? Grazie!


----------



## camilla22

La constipation è la stitichezza e les débacles sono le scariche di diarrea..quindi credo s'intenda un'alternanza delle due (stitichezza e diarrea).


----------



## alnilam

In effetti non riuscivo a tradurre débâcle in rapporto a constipation. Nel dizionario mi dava: crollo, dissesto, disastro etc, ma non avevano senso in quel contesto. 
Ora mi è tutto chiaro. Grazie mille!


----------



## camilla22

figurati! =)


----------



## matoupaschat

Avevo pensato a un'altra parola, *rotta*, ma non so se sia possibile usarla in questo contesto...


----------



## camilla22

personalmente non l'ho mai sentita, ma non sono esperta di quest'ambito


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, comunque a ripensarci la mia proposta non andava bene, non si scriverebbe mai in un libro di medicina omeopatica.


----------

